# Visitor from the forrest



## limuhead (Aug 13, 2013)

Early yesterday morning I was feeding the dog and this 'wild' pig came right up to me in the front yard. She lives in the forest reserve a 1/2 block away. I gave her some dog food, a few good scratches on the back(which she loved, tail wagging and the whole bit), and sent her on her way...


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 13, 2013)

Cool...bonding:smitten:


----------



## Dido (Aug 13, 2013)

would have looked good on a gril......


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 13, 2013)

:clap::clap: I agree Dido!
Actually 'wild' ? Maybe escaped? The damage they can do to the flora, I like animals but feral pigs don't do much for me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree, Rose.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 13, 2013)

We don't have wild pigs around here...

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Aug 13, 2013)

I assume this critter is a youngster, right? I think you've made a friend and
she'll be back. We all like free hand-outs!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 14, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> I agree, Rose.



I agree too!


----------



## limuhead (Aug 15, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> :clap::clap: I agree Dido!
> Actually 'wild' ? Maybe escaped? The damage they can do to the flora, I like animals but feral pigs don't do much for me.



Not feral, but a descendant of the pigs that were brought by the original settlers of the islands. There are quite a few of them. This one used to run around with 4 or 5 others, but the rest of them disappeared right before graduation for the local High School. The boars get pretty good size, about 250 pounds or so, not much bigger.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 15, 2013)

If a pig is anything like a cat, you feeding it will mean it will now become a permanent resident and will spend lazy days (pretty much every day) curled up on your couch (in particular, the couch you don't want pets on).


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 15, 2013)

Bacon, still on the hoof. 

Pit roasted pork, yum


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 15, 2013)

Leo Schordje said:


> Bacon, still on the hoof.
> 
> Pit roasted pork, yum



as I like to describe deer, walking meat locker

it is harder, though to think of shooting the deer who are always in my back, front and side yards every day and I watch from the upper windows (including the fox that runs through the fields about every four days or so early evening looking for dinner)  * a note, these deer don't eat any of my plants and if I had fruit trees or a garden that they invaded, i'd be thinking differently. but, they deer stay away from my veggies and stuff which I can't say about a woodchuck whose time on this earth will soon come to an end if it doesn't steer clear


----------



## abax (Aug 16, 2013)

My tactic for keeping critters out of the garden is feed 'em something else.
We feed all manner of forest critters and they never bother the veggie
garden or my perennials. Well, rabbits like the apples that fall off the
trees, but they're welcome to them. btw, does anyone need apples?
Apple trees are bearing so heavily this year that we can't even give them
away...Gala and Granny Smith.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes you can!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 16, 2013)

i'll take some apples...

find someone with a grinder/press and make some cider. last year in upstate ny, the apple harvest was hit by frosted flowers and cider was very expensive and then unavailable (from nearby apples)


----------



## abax (Aug 17, 2013)

We had a bit of wind last night and most of the Galas are on the ground
and have been munched. Grannys aren't ripe yet. These are "organic"
apples so they aren't the perfectly beautiful apples one sees in supermarkets, but they do taste good. I managed to save a few and gave
the rest to our two raccoon youngins' who visit every evening. I've grown
quite attached to the raccoons and the dogs don't even bother to bark at
them anymore...such harmony in the woods of KY!


----------



## Clark (Aug 17, 2013)

Our pigs are hairier.

Cool Kodak moment!


----------



## wjs2nd (Aug 17, 2013)

Once she gets older and bigger she'll become a real b!|ch.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 20, 2013)

Older and a bit fatter, and she will make great BBQ steaks and rashers! Maybe if you feed her cumin now, you won't even have to spice her?


----------



## limuhead (Oct 12, 2013)

*Return of the Visitor, and then some...*

Well it has been a while since we have seen our friend from the forest. I thought that someone had eaten her; until an hour ago. SHE'S BACK! With a few additions. Still eats out of my hand, the little ones are a bit jumpy, but really cute...




















To give a sense of scale in the last picture, the pieces of dog food are slightly smaller than a dime...


----------



## abax (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm glad you've made friends with her instead of thinking of her as food.
I love the little grunts and squeals the piglets make when interested in
something.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2013)

What makes easier to catch = not food!?


----------



## Clark (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice.
East coast feral pigs are just plain nasty.

In Florida(maybe elsewhere), they are chased and cornered with pitbulls.
Then hog tied and brought back to pen up for a couple of weeks.
The caught pigs are fed grain to make them tastier. Then slaughtered.


----------



## limuhead (Oct 13, 2013)

Clark said:


> Nice.
> East coast feral pigs are just plain nasty.
> 
> In Florida(maybe elsewhere), they are chased and cornered with pitbulls.
> ...



They hunt and kill them with dogs here too, loads of them. I am not sure, but I think this one is spared because she is known in the neighborhood and fed by more than a few people. The ones here that are hunted and eaten are not penned and fed grain to my knowledge. A good part of their diet(on this part of the island) consists of guavas, roots, and an occasional avocado or fruit that grows in the forest...


----------



## Trithor (Oct 14, 2013)

Great thread I hope they escape a fate involving dogs. I don't mind animals being hunted, but chased down with dogs is a bit sad.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 14, 2013)

They're cute as can be at this stage, but trouble could be brewin'.
How many litters a year could she have? 4 now X ___ = way too many pigs!


----------



## Trithor (Oct 18, 2013)

Especially when they develop a taste for phrag seedlings!


----------



## sweaver24 (Nov 16, 2013)

Cool pictures, and the piglets are quite cute. But doesn't Hawaii have problems with pigs destroying native vegetation? I know you indicated this particular pig isn't feral, but from the effect that's made on the environment, is there much of a practical difference between feral pigs and those that (like this one) are descended from the original animals that were brought with the first Polynesians settlers?


----------



## limuhead (Jan 3, 2014)

Found out today the pig family is no longer with us. Apparently they were digging up one of the neighbors gardens and they had someone come in and got rid of them. I was told that they were put down in a humane way and are destined for the dinner plate.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jan 3, 2014)

Have you named her?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, "Pork Loin" 
Um...In Saratoga Springs, "put down", doesn't mean killed!?


----------



## iwillard (Jan 7, 2014)

I agree with Trithor! 
As much as I love pork chops,baby back ribs,roasted suckling pig and just about everything edible out of these noble animals,hunting them down with dogs is very wrong. There are long rifles for hunting as long as the weapon holder is a good shot,any other form is simply torture.


----------



## Clark (Jan 7, 2014)

Dogs are the most efficient way to cull feral pigs. Besides, one wants to feed them grain to make them tastier.
Pigs are filthy farm animals. I know, I've washed them for 4-H shows.

Falconry is noble. Back in the day it was the sport of kings.
In case one is not familiar with falconry, it is a form of hunting that uses a trained animal to take the game, instead of using a gun.

btw, I've heard some really good jokes about sheep farmers. LOL!!!


----------

